# Making sense of cat5 cables in condo



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

your pics didnt show up


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

That's a bix block, the front and back are linked. The idea is to bring the signal in the back and terminate or jumper the front etc. 
DSL is a 2 wire phone line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktown (May 15, 2014)

That's called a BIX block, very common in Canada.

As you assumed, there is continuity from front to back on the same slots - ie: your two wires from your modem are connected to your "feed" on the grey wire.

Honestly your best bet is to go to your favourite datacom supplier or home depot/lowes/amazon and pick up a "RJ45" hand crimper kit. It comes with the stripper, crimping tool, and an assortment of cable ends to put on the ethernet cables. That way you can simply plug the ethernet cables right into the modem/router.

There's plenty of tutorials on youtube how to use the tool, and you cut out trying to make the BIX block work (which requires it's own special tool that you'd likely never use again anyways)

Here's Klein's version of the crimper:
http://www.amazon.ca/VDV226-011-SEN...8&qid=1452563788&sr=1-2&keywords=RJ45+crimper


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks guys, that was exactly what i was looking to find out


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

--

As others mentioned, that is a BIX block which is the Bell Canada / Expertech / BTS /standard. They work quite well, except when people try to use them for patch panels in cat5. Beldon does make one that is designed for that, but I have never seen one actually installed. I have come across a few installs where people use the BIX block and then go their patch panel and wonder why their network is so slow.

These work great for voice, not so much for data. 

If you are near a Graybar, they carry all sorts of Beldon Bix boards, as well as the mounting cases and the punch down tool. There are also cheaper places that sell the no-name stuff. If you are only going to do your unit, then you might as well get the no-name punch down. Do NOT use a standard 110 punch down. It will not work and destroy the block. I have heard some people using a plastic bread bag tag as a punch down of sorts.

Did who ever run the cables run data lines and voice in your unit or are they all voice and you want to convert? If you are wanting to convert them, take the data lines out of the block and just just a 6 port data strap and use the normal RJ45 punch down ends to make your own patch panel of sorts, then use short pre-fab patch cables to your router / switch.

Based on the picture, it looks as if that block might be used for both data and voice which is going to be less than ideal. If you are not wanting to spend the money on the tools (it may not make sense) then just convert it to the standard 110 block where you can get the punch down cheaply. I "think" that the Depot Leviton jacks even have a disposable punch down with no cutter in each box.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have heard of this bix and krone, never seen it. 

crazy looking!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

kinda like the old telco's
i still have a couple in the shop (why I"m keeping them I'll never know)


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

ktown said:


> That's called a BIX block, very common in Canada.
> 
> As you assumed, there is continuity from front to back on the same slots - ie: your two wires from your modem are connected to your "feed" on the grey wire.
> 
> ...


Uncommon in america...


----------

